# Edge Cable vs. Bolt Cable vs. Roamio Cable



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone....time for me to make a decision. I'd like your input!

I used to have two places....a city home with FIOS, where I used a Roamio Pro digital version, and a rural home, where I have both the TiVo OTA and the Bolt, which I use with antenna - but which is also capable of digital cable, via cable card.

But I've moved full time to the rural property, and shut down the city home. And now, fiber is arriving in my rural area.

So. I figure I can put the TiVo OTA to use, in a bedroom or something, since the rooftop antenna is still up and running.

The bigger question is - if I get screaming fast internet, would I be better off (using a cablecard) with the Roamio Pro, Bolt, or the Edge?

Important: you should know I don't ever use any TiVo to stream....for that I have the NVidia Shield Pro. (awesome)

The Roamio Pro is my fave....but it's somewhat slower in the user experience than the Bolt. Would the Edge be even faster than the Bolt?

So if you had super fast internet, which would you use: the Roamio Pro, Bolt? Or Edge?

Thanks a million


----------



## EDISFM (Nov 4, 2020)

RUN RUN RUN from TIVO EDGE. I had Gen-1 unit working for years and it died. Got a EDGE with 2T to replace it. Constantly drops, I mean a few times a day/night. First the IOS connectivity to iPad will go then it just drops. Only solution is to reboot.

Look at the different forums on this community, it's time to cut losses use your cable provider DVR or fine an old Tivo for OTA.

The new units seem to have lots and lots of bugs.

My2Cents however, check out all the forum postings


----------

